# How Do I Even Get Started??



## MarcoCrew (Mar 5, 2013)

I have been receiving unemployment benefits for about 2 months, not looking to work for THE MAN again.. So Looking for Solid Advice on getting into this business....

How do I even get started in the Property Preservation business?? Who do I contact? Who should I network with?? what bank dept to call??


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Now is not the time to start a P&P business, its on the downward decline and the work is really starting to slow down.

My advice become a painter, its super cheap to start and this is the time of year everybody is looking for painters.


----------



## MarcoCrew (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree wit Painter, but doesn't it depends in what area you are in for the PP business to be in decline


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

This business is on the end of its life cycle, I give it 3 more years and the work will be gone. Most companies are planning the next move.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

To an extent, but this industry has become a joke, most of us are just riding it out because we have the tools and know how, and we are pointing our businesses in another direction, using p&p as filler work, and we pick and choose who we work for anymore. Some have even quit already. Even getting in direct with the top nats is a headache, you may get a little more money in some cases, but is it worth it? :wallbash:

Unfortunately you will be forced to work for a small company probably recruiting on Craigslist, because the bigger nats already have their contractors in place. So you will be working for a sub of a nat, or sub of a sub, and the money will be very low. I turn down work weekly because it is a losing situation. You can try going to local realtors but with no experience they most likely wont be interested. 

It really is too late to get in now and use this business as primary income, unfortunately.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Marco, 

I have to agree with the posts. I dont know where you are located but if I were starting "over" I would hook up with a large roofing company for the hail season as a salesman/estimator to learn Xactimate estimating software. Do this for 1 season then go to a restoration company (Servpro/Servicemaster etc) to learn and get Certified for 1 year. With that knowledge base there are many ways you can be self employed making a steady $75,000 & up. 

The P&P business wont go away--there will always be foreclosures. The pay IS going away though. P&P just is not a viable business for 99% of contractors--the 1% are "lean and mean" and are in areas where there is lots of work and very little travel. 

Good luck.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

I have been busier this year than any other and can barley keep up. But then again it is just me and one worker.. I have barley any overhead, I can see where this is an issue with a company with many employees and huge overhead. No doubt the prices are going down. I would think you could at least make more doing this than you could getting unemployment. You will need start up money, GL, tools, etc... It is possible to "survive" or "put food on the table" in this business. Get rich? No.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

GaReops said:


> I have been busier this year than any other and can barley keep up. But then again it is just me and one worker.. I have barley any overhead, I can see where this is an issue with a company with many employees and huge overhead. No doubt the prices are going down. I would think you could at least make more doing this than you could getting unemployment. You will need start up money, GL, tools, etc... It is possible to "survive" or "put food on the table" in this business. Get rich? No.


All this talk about barley is making Me want a beer!


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GaReops said:


> I have been busier this year than any other and can barley keep up. But then again it is just me and one worker.. I have barley any overhead, I can see where this is an issue with a company with many employees and huge overhead. No doubt the prices are going down. I would think you could at least make more doing this than you could getting unemployment. You will need start up money, GL, tools, etc... It is possible to "survive" or "put food on the table" in this business. Get rich? No.


Rich NO that was 12 years ago when I got into the business and it was a flat 29 a cube and the nationals were glad to have a vendor in the area. I did hear today that unemployment in the area was 10% so we are behind the ball as that goes and it signals me to hold on longer. Do some analysis of your current trends and follow the forclosure filings in your area. Realty trac is a great resource to use, DSNEWS is great to watch too. I have been requested to do a 1 million dollar home out of area for 600 with minimal debris NO the liability is not worth it. 

BECOME AN LLC and protect your ASSetts. Even if you don't stick with it you will have what you put into it in the future. Sole Properitor HELL NO


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GaReops said:


> I have been busier this year than any other and can barley keep up. But then again it is just me and one worker.. I have barley any overhead, I can see where this is an issue with a company with many employees and huge overhead. No doubt the prices are going down. I would think you could at least make more doing this than you could getting unemployment. You will need start up money, GL, tools, etc... It is possible to "survive" or "put food on the table" in this business. Get rich? No.






Few markets are where you are at work load wise.




P&P pay just isn't viable when you have to travel out side of a 20 mile radius for any of your work.


----------



## MarcoCrew (Mar 5, 2013)

So who do I contact to Get a Contract like "GARepos" stated its "better than unemployment" so I would take my chances :yes:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't think you are listening very well. 

This IS NOT an industry for newbs. They are well practiced at making a mint off of folks that aren't experienced.
And trying to pork even the experienced contractors.

You'd be better off working in fast food like Arbys where the pay is better than min wage than what you'll be working in an industry that doesn't pay for 60 or more days.

Put your location in your profile so that folks know where you are going to be working. 
Or at the least your state. 


One other thing, asking for a good contact like the one guy has probably won't get you real far. Most of the guys that stay in the industry have worked for years to find that contract. 
And just falling into it on some internet forum isn't likely to happen. 
You have to pay your dues and paying your dues in this scam ridden industry is a good way to loose every thing you own.

Go to ripoffreport and punch "property preservation" into the search box. 
Read about the horror stories after horror stories of guys that were taken advantage of and ending up loosing their own houses.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

It sounds like your just going to have to learn the hard way. Try AMS or Safeguard, they have alot of work. And with no experience, you may want to try craigslist. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> GOOD LUCK!





Hes gonna need a lot of it.


Do yourself a favor and figure up your monthly expenses. Figure on working and waiting 60 days for your first check and ask yourself if you can make it that long with your available cash reserves.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You will get work right away by getting on with the Craig Listers. If you have little experience, working capital, mortgage field insurance/E&O, etc, they will be your best bet for a quick hire. 60-80 hour week you might count on an hourly close to retail, if you don't figure expenses to closely. That said, you will also be the type most quickly and easily taken advantage of because you have no knowledge, experience or resources to do anything about it. You are better off subbing to a local P&P guy in your area if you can find one.


----------



## MarcoCrew (Mar 5, 2013)

How do I even go by getting mortgage field insurance/E&O?? 
Also what kind of Insuraance would I need for Painting??


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Few markets are where you are at work load wise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

MarcoCrew said:


> How do I even go by getting mortgage field insurance/E&O??
> Also what kind of Insuraance would I need for Painting??


 
Insurance tech sniohomish washington is supposed to be good. Any insurance agent should be able to help you BUT if you are anything other than an llc be prepared to loose what you have and be bankrupt.

Painting ..you willhave to get nationally certified I belive it stemms from LEAD based paint and if you disturb more than 2 sq ft you have to be certified no matter when the property was built. Also MOLD or discoloration is a HUGE ISSUE DON'T touch it if they push yopu to do it PASS REFUSE MAMOUTH LIABILITY !!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I just heard on the radio there are"professional " mourners that hire out to those that don't have enough friends to properly mourn they're passing ... $30 an hour, two hour minimum.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

I am hanging it up this year.To many fish in the pond,and not enough to go around to make it worth while. Its not like it used to be. 



I think i will do $12.00 lawn cuts :thumbup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Please be advised your photos do not justify payment at this time.


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

Its true MArco. The gravy train left the station 3 years ago. Most of us still around are here because we are unsuited for normal life on the outside!

I would say put your effort into something else, and whoever gave you the bright idea to try this, ask if you can see their books.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

That is true, My wife says i only put up with this crap because i love a good argument. In this business that is one thing there is no shortage of. :thumbup:


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

To anyone looking to get into this industry. Don't do it, don't even try. Just leave. It is not easy money if that's what you've been thinking. It is not a general labor job. It is doing everything to the high standards of a laborer with years of experience and then doing the paperwork of someone with years of office admin experience.

There is no learning as you go. If you don't know what you're doing now then you won't know when you get into the industry. The fact that they can't see the properties themselves means if you're missing a single picture they won't pay you. If you fail to see a liability or damage to the property and something happens later on. They charge you for everything. You not only need yourself insured but you need to have each company you work with as a policy holder and additional insured at your expense. You could be paying for insurance on one company and they end up never sending you work. 

If you want to work for 12 hours on a house and spend 4+ hours with the paperwork after then maybe this is for you. There is no explaining small things. There is YES, NO, BID. You have to pay the dump. Carpet / paint / lumber / shingles / etc, all cost you extra to dump. You have to pay for all of this upfront and might not even get paid for it after you do and there is nothing you can do about it. If you don't finish a house by the due date you might not get paid for the work you've already done. The majority of companies make sure you do it all. You can't only do trashouts or only do lock changes. You have to do everything from grass cuts to pretty much full rehabs. Everything you can do without needing special licenses and permits they expect you to do.


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

just don't


----------

